# Primitive Survival



## BamaBoy101

Just thought I would post a pic of something I have been teaching my students to make. Made this one in a class today. Its nothing fancy but separated from gear and supplies I would rather have this primitive tomahawk than nothing. Any thoughts????


----------



## Meangreen

BamaBoy101 said:


> Just thought I would post a pic of something I have been teaching my students to make. Made this one in a class today. Its nothing fancy but separated from gear and supplies I would rather have this primitive tomahawk than nothing. Any thoughts????
> 
> View attachment 3650
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651


Very nice! I would hang that on my wall next to my collection and I would use it with confidence if I didn't have steel available.


----------



## BamaBoy101

And there ya go, that’s the point i try to teach. I find often it seams students are to reliant on their gear and don’t consider the what if I don’t have my gear scenario. I find these primitive skills extremely useful if for nothing more than the confidence they build. Steel first always, but if ya dont have steel a stone will do.....


----------



## oddapple

Stone tools are forever.


----------



## BamaBoy101

I think next week we will demonstrate what this will do with flesh, maybe some pork. May as well, will have to post some pics....


----------



## Meangreen

BamaBoy101 said:


> I think next week we will demonstrate what this will do with flesh, maybe some pork. May as well, will have to post some pics....


It's really beautiful work on your part. I look at primitive weapons as art. Do you sell your tomahawks?


----------



## BamaBoy101

Meangreen said:


> It's really beautiful work on your part. I look at primitive weapons as art.


I thank you sir, just takes time to learn and I highly recommend it to anyone interested. it's a great skill to pick up.


----------



## Denton

You have rocks up there. All we have down here is sand. :lol:


----------



## BamaBoy101

Here's another nasty piece, its an Atlatl dart. I guarantee to stick the business end of this in his gut and its going to smart a bit. You can use it as a handheld weapon or launch it with the Atlatl at 100mph. Trust me when I say it has an impact&#8230;.


----------



## Deebo

THAT is some nice work.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Deebo said:


> THAT is some nice work.


I thank you sir, anyone can learn to do this sort of thing. I am now practicing knapping glass as I figure there will always be some of that handy. I find the bottoms of beer bottles make great arrowheads. And now I have another reason to empty them....lol


----------



## Deebo

Any one else on this site love to find artifacts? We found a lot in Arkansas, I haven't went arrowhead hunting since moving to NM.


----------



## Deebo

Almost peed myself once, when I found an area that someone long ago had been knapping at, finding flakes and half finished points everywhere. 
I would love to see a video of you knapping. I would love to try it.


----------



## BamaBoy101

I have been considering doing a video or two, may just have to do that soon. I just dont like putting my face online, computers would explode and children would cry. But hey there are ways around this....


----------



## BamaBoy101

I think the next one we do will be lashed with a bit of Para cord, I understand it shrinks when soaked in water. Will be a good project and sense we dont always have rawhide....


----------



## BamaBoy101

Deebo said:


> Any one else on this site love to find artifacts? We found a lot in Arkansas, I haven't went arrowhead hunting since moving to NM.


I spent a great deal of time as a kid digging through the caves of NC and Kentucky.


----------



## Smitty901

Nice to look at. I have been collecting Tools for the 1800's-1900's farming community. Tough and effective.
I look at it this way. Our family settled this land using them and did very well. 
There is a limit on how barebones I will go


----------



## BamaBoy101

BamaBoy101 said:


> I spent a great deal of time as a kid digging through the caves of NC and Kentucky.


Agreed, I am about to start forging some broad axes based on some antiques I have from my great grandfathers things. Hewing axes especially&#8230;


----------



## Meangreen

Deebo said:


> Any one else on this site love to find artifacts? We found a lot in Arkansas, I haven't went arrowhead hunting since moving to NM.


You really are in the best place to find arrowheads and other artifacts here in New Mexico.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Hears a nasty bit of business I made on a survival weekend. Sorry its not a great pic but I didnt even realize I had it..


----------



## PaulS

I have several 5 gallon buckets full of 3 and 5 pound chunks of Black and speckled Obsidian. It is unlikely that I will ever use it all. We used to dig it up when we were hiking in the Cascades.


----------



## BamaBoy101

PaulS said:


> I have several 5 gallon buckets full of 3 and 5 pound chunks of Black and speckled Obsidian. It is unlikely that I will ever use it all. We used to dig it up when we were hiking in the Cascades.


We need to talk, think about what you want for it and if you barter or just cash? I am really interested!


----------



## BamaBoy101

I thought you guys might like to see the atlatl I am working on. Some work still to do yet. if you wonder why the wood is so dark I burnish with flame and then scrape with a stone scraper to do much of the shaping. Also one of the darts that will go with this one is pictured. Still needs fletching but I have been out of feathers till today! This will be more decorative and still functional when I finish...


----------



## PaulS

BamaBoy101 said:


> We need to talk, think about what you want for it and if you barter or just cash? I am really interested!


The freight will be way expensive and I have no idea what it is worth. Let me see if I can get a few pictures and I'll post them. Then I am sure we can get some to you one way or another.
I may just give some to you for the cost of the freight. Do you like the mottled or black better? I'll get photos of both. I am always happy to share the wealth - just pay it forward.


----------



## BamaBoy101

This will be a new Tomahawk soon....


----------



## BamaBoy101

VenerableSage said:


> do you have the proper licenses to construct such deadly weapons? Why would you want these weapons anyways when you could just go to the store and buy what you need? It looks to me like you are trying to encourage guerrillas and anarchists.


Looks to me like you're a libtard idiot. There is no required special license to make such things. And if you don't see the beauty in theses items then I cant help you libtard&#8230;


----------



## sparkyprep

Ignore him Bama. It works great.


----------



## DoubleA

VenerableSage said:


> do you have the proper licenses to construct such deadly weapons? Why would you want these weapons anyways when you could just go to the store and buy what you need? It looks to me like you are trying to encourage guerrillas and anarchists.


Well, you're welcome to your own opinion. I've enjoyed this thread, and I don't see anything wrong with OP preserving a scarce skill. If you don't like the topics in THIS forum, why did you join? Perhaps you'd find more enrichment elsewhere.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Your right I shouldnt feed the troll.....



::rambo:::twisted:


----------



## BamaBoy101

BamaBoy101 said:


> This will be a new Tomahawk soon....
> 
> View attachment 3705


Another beautiful piece I just acquired&#8230;.. Battle Club Anyone&#8230;.lol


----------



## nurseholly

My husband did some flint knapping as a hobby and he turned out some nice pieces. I would love to see him do more of this sort of craft. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## PaulS

I understand you have some influence with that guy so just ask.... if that doesn't work use your feminine charms - or you could threaten him.........


----------



## BamaBoy101

nurseholly said:


> My husband did some flint knapping as a hobby and he turned out some nice pieces. I would love to see him do more of this sort of craft. I think it's beautiful.


Its challenging and takes years to master which is one of the things I love about it&#8230;.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Latest class project.... Made completely using stone and bone tools... Will still need to do the rawhide wrap and add the senew.... The black string will be gone and everything will be period....


----------



## BamaBoy101

One more pic...


----------



## BamaBoy101

and one more


----------



## sparkyprep

Love them. You sir are true craftsman.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Thank you...


----------



## BamaBoy101




----------



## BamaBoy101

Brothers Blue Obsidian, just finished today and am getting ready to make the sheath, it's a razor blade, wicked sharp&#8230;


----------



## roy

Stone tool are interesting but there is a reason the Indians ditched 'em the first chance they got in favor of metal.


----------



## BamaBoy101

True but at the same time there is a reason obsidian is used for scalpels for surgery right now today. Depends on what you want to do and what you have on hand...


----------



## BamaBoy101

War Club, Not finished.......

























Guarantee that will bust a skull&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## BamaBoy101

Almost Done!


----------



## BamaBoy101

Fire Obsidian!


----------



## BamaBoy101

Thought I would share one more recent creation!


----------



## STAR FOX

How would you go about making an atlatl and the darts?


----------



## 2000ShadowACE

I really like the atlatl dart. I wish I could learn flint knapping it seems like it would be a great time waster if I was stuck sitting around with no power in a shtf situ.


----------



## sparkyprep

Bama, I love your work.


----------



## BamaBoy101

2000ShadowACE said:


> I really like the atlatl dart. I wish I could learn flint knapping it seems like it would be a great time waster if I was stuck sitting around with no power in a shtf situ.


Its not as hard as some think but it does take a great deal of time to become good at it...


----------



## BamaBoy101

sparkyprep said:


> Bama, I love your work.


I thank you.....


----------

